# Just back from Grand Mayan - Cabo



## pittle (Nov 15, 2009)

Grand Mayan Cabo Comments:

The resort arranged for free transportation to the resort  .  When you arrive at the airport and have your luggage turn right and walk all the way outside – through the frosted glass with the big boat display.  *Ignore all the people who will try to snag you, even with your voucher.  They are timeshare sharks!*  (FYI – the return trip taxi fare is $20 USD.)

Check in was uneventful.  The gal that gives you your wristband sure tries to get you to take an upgrade tour, but once you say no thanks several times, she is OK.  She never tried to snag us for a tour again and was helpful when we asked for restaurant recommendations.  We did talk to several other owners who did go to the update tour and they said it was brutal.  

The units are very nice.  The layout is the same as all Grand Mayans, but the furnishings are different – nice micro-fiber fabric on the sofas and the wood is all darker than at the other Grand Mayans.   We were assigned a top floor (6th) unit facing the ocean.  The way this resort is laid out, all units have ocean views,   but the ones above the lobby have direct ocean view as opposed to angled view.  The pool is warmer than our pool in Phoenix, but not what I would call heated.  There are a lot of fire pit areas around the property and if you are near one in the evening, all you have to do is ask for them to light it.  There are a lot of cabanas with mattresses on them.  There were always several available.

They used to include a small packet of coffee for your first morning by the coffeemaker, but now they charge 80 pesos for the coffee packet that they put in your room.  It is in a cute little bag with a ribbon, but has a card in there with the price.  

They do not advertise Spa specials in the elevator like they do in many of the Grand Mayans.  You had to go down or call each day to see what the daily special was.  These usually were 20% off of something.  If you are interested in having a massage, you can walk up the beach towards the Crowne Plaza and there are 2 portable carport tents where you can get an hour massage for $30. (the one with the pink curtains was the best)    The Brio charges 1000 pesos for a 50 minute massage.

As usual, the food at the Grand Mayan was over-priced and there was hardly anyone at the restaurants.  There are several nice restaurants within walking distance.  The taxi fare around the San Jose area was $5 USD, but the bus was cheaper.  We generally walked.  Habanero’s had good food, but service was lousy the night we were there.  The little restaurant just before Habanero’s – Mi EnSalada, Local Eight and El Herrero were good.  We did not eat at Vazquez or La Dolce, but heard good things from others about them. The Baja Brewing Company had great root beer and hamburgers and kabobs.  The Argentinean Steak Place was so-so.  There is a place in the San Jose Marina called Tommy’s Barefoot that is pretty good and the prices were reasonable enough to justify the $12 taxi fare each way.  We mostly ate in the San Jose Historic area and explored the restaurants there.  

We walked to the Mega and bought what we needed for several days and took the taxi back.  The Mega has great fresh salsa and guacamole that you can dip up into plastic containers and keep in your refrigerator for snacks.  They had great rotisserie chicken if you just wanted to have something to eat in your room.

WIFI is expensive for what you get – 650 pesos for a week ($50).  It does work in your room and on the deck, but is not very fast and only one computer could work on your assigned pass-code.  We only took one computer this time, but generally take two.  When we go to the Mayan Palace in Puerto Penasco, they have free WIFI in the lobby.  It is not very fast and sometimes is down, but it is free and we can both use our computers at the same time, so we are OK with that.  When you are paying $50 for a week’s use and cannot get it to work, it is frustrating.  You would think they would offer free WIFI at the pool restaurant or lobby bar so that folks would order something while hanging out in the area.

Taxi fare to Cabo San Lucas is $35 USD each way, so you may want to consider taking the bus that will stop across from the Mega.  That is 25 pesos per person each way.  The bus takes longer, but for $10 per couple roundtrip, you can pay for dinner in town with your savings.  There are a lot of restaurants in the Marina area of Cabo San Lucas.

We have now been to all of the Grand Mayans and each is wonderful and unique.  We really liked this Grand Mayan as it is smaller than most and you could sit on your deck in the afternoon in the shade and look at the pool and ocean.  We also liked being able to walk a short distance to restaurants.  We will go back!


----------



## Conan (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for this - - we'll be there next year and need all the info we can get.

Is an upgrade tour something that's offered to owners?

Our reservation is an RCI exchange into a 2-BR at the Grand Mayan.  I wouldn't suffer through their tour to get a cash award, but is there a higher-level exchange unit above GM-level?  [Years ago at another Grupo Mayan location we toured in order to upgrade our exchange from MP to GM which was worth the pain.]


----------



## pittle (Nov 15, 2009)

The upgrade tour is for owners.  This is a Grand Mayan only resort.  They are now selling Grand Bliss (GM+) and Luxxe - neither are built yet, so no incentive to take the tour for a nicer unit.  The night-time housekeeper always turns the TV on to the channel that pushes the Grand Luxxe (think big $$$) if you are out, so that is the first thing you see or hear when you walk in the door.

Now for you exchangers - the pressure really comes out!!    They are always looking for fresh meat.    They were only offering $100 off on your total bill, after you recieved 10% off on purchases at the resort and she did mention something about $45 for massages.  We either ate something that we bought at Mega in our unit or went out, so our total bill was about $150 for 2 weeks.  $105 was for the internet access, $15 for roomservice hamburger our first night, and then the $28 room tax for 2 weeks.  No big incentive for us to take the tour.

We did see quite a few people return from the sales office between 3:00 - 5:00 PM with what looked like sales paperwork in the tote bags that only some people had.  Now the tours start at 9 or 10 AM, so they were there a minimum of 5 hours before they wore down.  Not a way we want to spend our vacation.

They did have meal coupons - these are advertized on the TV.  6 breakfast buffets for $99 USD or 6 lunch/dinner coupons for $210.  These were cheaper than if you just went, but still pretty pricey.  The Sunday Brunch was 320 pesos - $25.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 16, 2009)

pittle said:


> As usual, the food at the Grand Mayan was over-priced and there was hardly anyone at the restaurants.



Are the prices higher than at the GM - Riviera Maya? We think the food prices at the GM - Riviera Maya are pretty reasonable, especially for a luxury resort.


----------



## pittle (Nov 16, 2009)

Everthing in Cabo San Lucas seems to be higher.  We only ate there once.  They have many high end restaurants.  Cabo San Jose was more reasonable.  

The breakfast buffet at the GM was 190 pesos before 9AM and 240 pesos after 9. (320 on Sunday) The one dinner show was 390 pesos. I just do not like to spend $30 per person for a buffet - even with a show (we could see part of the show from our balcony, but it was not very good.)  On several nights, they did not have a buffet available - only the restaurant by the pool was open.  Fajitas were 180 pesos at the pool restaurant and 130 pesos in town.

It was less than a mile to many really good restaurants.   The restauarants at the Mayan Riviera are a pretty good deal when you factor in taxi or bus fare, but when you can walk 1/2 - 1 mile on a safe street, Cabo San Jose has some better opportunities.  (You can walk or spend 28 pesos for 2 people.)  I had awesome grilled fish at one restaurant for 170 pesos.  You could get grilled prime rib at Vazquez for less than the cost of the GM buffet.  (Vazquez will you a $20 off per couple coupon when you walk down the street.)


----------



## CalgaryDave (Nov 21, 2009)

Cabo is a nice property but i just got back from the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta and its even nicer. Got talked into a "90 min" tour which turned into a little longer than that but we took a little longer at the amazing breakfast as well though. Well long story short, the wife and i baught into a new product called the Grand Bliss (above Grand Mayan) and are very happy and excited. It seems to be alot better than what we owned with Shell Vac Club. and offers alot more flexibility. Cant wait until its built next year.
Happy travels.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2009)

CalgaryDave said:


> Cabo is a nice property but i just got back from the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta and its even nicer. Got talked into a "90 min" tour which turned into a little longer than that but we took a little longer at the amazing breakfast as well though. Well long story short, the wife and i baught into a new product called the Grand Bliss (above Grand Mayan) and are very happy and excited. It seems to be alot better than what we owned with Shell Vac Club. and offers alot more flexibility. Cant wait until its built next year.
> Happy travels.



Welcome to TUG!  If you are still within the rescission period you should rescind immediately!  You can buy the same thing on the resale market for pennies on the dollar!  Also - be aware that there are some TS properties in Mexico that have been under construction for years and years and they just keep stringing the owners along.  I would not buy at a resort in Mexico unless it was complete.

This was written for the Starwood system, but besides that, everything applies to you - Info. about rescinding.


----------



## stopfraud (Nov 22, 2009)

*To CalgaryDave: Grand Bliss or any Grupo Mayan purchase*

Dave, DeniseM is so right! Try to rescind immediately - although I doubt that you will be successful, because those people are experts in preventing it. They too talked us into buying last December in a brutal day-long torture session, with salesman after salesman coming with newer and newer spiels and promises - which turned out to be 99.9% lies. I bet that is what happened to you too. Read the contract you received. You will get only what is there in writing. You can forget about the rest they promised you.

And, as DeniseM wrote, it will be a long time before there will be a Grand Bliss. Last December they guaranteed to us (not in writng) that by this year's November there will be one ready. Guess what, next month we are going to a Sea Garden. Fortunately, we don't have to pay the Bliss's maintenance fee, otherwise we wouldn't go.

RESCIND!!! And let us know what happened.


----------



## mikenk (Nov 22, 2009)

I would agree to rescind if possible. The initial Grand Bliss will not open until the end of next year, if not a little later. However, that said, Grand Bliss membership does have some real vacation advantages even when staying in the Grand Mayan units (free golf, free internet, free spa stuff, and other amenities that can be negotiated). 

Assuming you have weighed all those and the GB membership gives you what you want, then I would still rescind, buy an older Grand Mayan membership on ebay for basically the cost of the transfer fee, and then negotiate an upgrade to the GB the next time you vacation there. They will give you the full equity from the original purchase and they will negotiate. 

Mike


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 22, 2009)

CalgaryDave said:


> Cabo is a nice property but i just got back from the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta and its even nicer. Got talked into a "90 min" tour which turned into a little longer than that but we took a little longer at the amazing breakfast as well though. Well long story short, the wife and i baught into a new product called the Grand Bliss (above Grand Mayan) and are very happy and excited. It seems to be alot better than what we owned with Shell Vac Club. and offers alot more flexibility. Cant wait until its built next year.
> Happy travels.



Rescind immediately! Grand Mayan also has very hefty resort transfer fee (which is usually 10% of the sale price that you paid). If you are paying $40K, the transfer fee to change the ownership will be $4K (ouch!). You will be able to sell your timeshare for about $2000 if you are lucky. Just google the word "Grand Mayan timeshare problems" or "Grand Mayan and Lies" etc and see the horror stories that will come up. The resorts are nice but do not touch the ownership there with a ten feet pole!


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 22, 2009)

I strongly agree with the others to rescind immediately. I imagine that you have spent thousands of dollars to acquire a RTU resort with very high maintenance fees. My wife and I are great fans of the Grand Mayan resorts having stayed there 5 times at the GM-Riviera Maya and GM-Nuevo Vallarta in the past 5 years, spending 2 consecutive weeks at each visit. The Grand Mayans are our favorite resorts in our 22 years of timesharing. However, I would never buy there or at any timeshare resort in Mexico.

We have always exchanged into the Grand Mayans through SFX which is affiliated with the Grupo Mayan resorts. They are very easy to exchange into at any time of the year. This will continue for the foreseeable future because the Grand Mayans will not sell out for years. The same thing goes for any new resorts they build like the Bliss resorts. As others have pointed out, they are not completed yet and may never be finished. The Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan resorts have suspended a lot of their new construction projects.

I would buy a decent deeded timeshare resort in the US with good trading power that SFX will accept. You can easily buy one with low maintenance fees for next to nothing. For example, I own at Gaslamp Plaza Suites in downtown San Diego. It is a Gold Crown resort, great trader, and reasonable maintenance fees. You can easily buy there for just a few hundred dollars or even less. There are many others that will work fine. Also, you may want to exchange somewhere else in the future if you get tired of going to Mexico all the time. We are taking a break from the Grand Mayans next year and going to Hawaii instead for a change.

I can exchange into the Grand Mayans as often as I want, when I want and get free upgrades to a 2 BR unit. Not only that, I can request my exchange into the Grand Mayans up to 18 months in advance which is better than owners.

All of these so called perks for buying there are not worth anything when they cost you thousands of dollars. You can play golf every week for the rest of your life at the Grand Mayans and still save thousands by simply exchanging.

As I said, the Grand Mayans are awesome resorts and I am sure the Bliss will even be better but it is not necessary to buy there in order to enjoy the resorts.


----------



## mikenk (Nov 22, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> All of these so called perks for buying there are not worth anything when they cost you thousands of dollars. You can play golf every week for the rest of your life at the Grand Mayans and still save thousands by simply exchanging.



John, 
While in general I agree with your comments that buying low in another timeshare and exchanging into the GM's is a good strategy, your assertion  above is pure conjecture on your part as to the cost of golf per stay, the costs to achieve that benefit, and what other benefits that can be negotiated by owners that have real value. 

While I believe that buying retail never makes sense, I do not agree that owning at the mayan resorts never makes sense - way too many variables for such a blanket statement. 

Mike


----------



## stopfraud (Nov 22, 2009)

*To: CalgaryDave learn about Grupo Mayan*

If you want to know what to expect from Grupo Mayan time share sales, read some stories from those who were duped into buying there. For example:
http://www.complaintsboard.com/bycompany/grupo-mayan-a11867.html
But there are many others.
RESCIND if you still can!


----------



## mikenk (Nov 22, 2009)

It is really a shame that Grupo Mayan (and others) sell timeshare in this high pressure and misleading way. I assume it works as all the complaints (and TUG) are not known before it is too late for individual buyers. It is amazing after all these years of exposure, the timeshare sales tactics still work on the unknowing public.

We have found that the Grupo mayan member services have been excellent to work with after the obnoxious sales force is out of the way. They don't care whether you bought on ebay or from the sales sharks. For the last couple of years, they have even dropped the MF unless you use on even the contracts that have no option. New contracts don't have the MF unless you use which is really nice. The company seems to have a Jekyll and Hyde personality.

Mike


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 22, 2009)

Pittle:

Glad you had a good time.  It is also good to know that the Grand Mayans continue to maintain their facilities so well. Our last trip to Mexico was in 2008.  Our next trip will most likely be in 2011 or 2012.  Your posts have been very helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## mikenk (Nov 22, 2009)

I was at Cabo at the same time Phyllis (Pittle) was; her posts are great but meeting and talking with her and her husband was even more so. They are a lot of fun. 

I also really liked the area and the resort - much smaller than Riviera Maya GM and Nuevo. The restaurants in San Jose were close and very good; we always took the taxi - 50 pesos per ride. We love the mayan breakfast buffets - bought the coupons to cover all days at 190 pesos each. The menu items were different each morning - enough to get us to happy hour at the snack bar in mid afternoon. 

Mike


----------



## stopfraud (Nov 23, 2009)

*Bliss owner staying in Grand Mayan .. any advantages?*



mikenk said:


> I would agree to rescind if possible. The initial Grand Bliss will not open until the end of next year, if not a little later. However, that said, Grand Bliss membership does have some real vacation advantages even when staying in the Grand Mayan units (free golf, free internet, free spa stuff, and other amenities that can be negotiated).
> 
> Mike



Mike, I am confused about that. Do you mean that just by being a Bliss owner you get additional advantages when staying in the GM? When I asked about this the last time while in the GM, they told me I can get what comes with the GM only because I paid the GM Maintenence Fee.

Do you think that I should get any advantages while staying in the Sea Garden as a Bliss owner?

Thanks for answering!


----------



## mikenk (Nov 23, 2009)

stopfraud said:


> Mike, I am confused about that. Do you mean that just by being a Bliss owner you get additional advantages when staying in the GM? When I asked about this the last time while in the GM, they told me I can get what comes with the GM only because I paid the GM Maintenence Fee.
> 
> Do you think that I should get any advantages while staying in the Sea Garden as a Bliss owner?
> 
> Thanks for answering!



Yes to your first question but as a Grand Bliss owner, not a Bliss owner. What do you own?

On your second question, yes I think you should logically get all Bliss amenities when staying at the Sea Garden but it is really what is precisely in your contract and addendums that matter

Feel free to message me or more discussion so as to take it off line from this thread.

Mike


----------



## stopfraud (Nov 24, 2009)

*Mike,*



mikenk said:


> It is really a shame that Grupo Mayan (and others) sell timeshare in this high pressure and misleading way. I assume it works as all the complaints (and TUG) are not known before it is too late for individual buyers. It is amazing after all these years of exposure, the timeshare sales tactics still work on the unknowing public.
> 
> Mike



That is not what amazes me. Just think of a recently retired couple going for the first time for a vacation in Mexico.  Somewhere they accept an invitation to visit the Mayan resort in the town, where they will get all kind of goodies just for going. They never heard of the Mayan resorts. They go and they like what they see. But they are not prepared for the high-pressure sales technique, the blatant lies, the fraudulent promises, etc. They are reluctant to buy because they can ill afford it. However, they are guaranteed (not in writing of course) that they could easily recoup most of the money within a couple of months by renting or selling. And Bank of America gives them a loan (i.e. credit card) right away with no interest for a year. So they get tired of the torture (after 4-6 hours) and sign. They are also warned that once they sign, that is it, no cancellation is possible. By the time the couple realizes that most of what they were told are lies, it is too late to rescind. All they can do is cry and complain.

What really amazes me is that nobody is doing anything to stop Grupo Mayan’s sales tactics.  It seems that misleading statements and lies are accepted practice because they cannot be proven. However, at least two things should be done to protect the unknowing public. First, Grupo Mayan should be required to give the buyers a sheet explaining that they have, by law, five days to cancel the sale. We recently remodeled our kitchen and the company doing it gave us this sheet without asking for it. Second, Bank of America should be prohibited to immediately issue a new credit card to cover the purchase – or there should be some way to stop payment within a certain period if it is requested.

In another thread I will publish a possible recourse which is suggested in another forum.


----------



## pittle (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike answered most of your question, but it will also depend on which Sea Garden you are going to.  For instance, Mazatlan does not have golf anywhere nearby - I think they course they recommend and have an agreement with is 50 miles away.  The internet there was not WIFI in 2008, you needed to use a patch cable in the internet room if you wanted to use your laptop.

I have not stayed at the Sea Garden in Acapulco or Nuevo, so I do not know about them.  They are close to the Grand Mayan in each location.

It would not hurt to ask when you check in, or even before you go.  I always keep a scanned copy of my promised amenities in my travel bag so that I can ask about them.






stopfraud said:


> Mike, I am confused about that. Do you mean that just by being a Bliss owner you get additional advantages when staying in the GM? When I asked about this the last time while in the GM, they told me I can get what comes with the GM only because I paid the GM Maintenence Fee.
> 
> Do you think that I should get any advantages while staying in the Sea Garden as a Bliss owner?
> 
> Thanks for answering!


----------



## stopfraud (Nov 24, 2009)

*To Mikenk & Pittle*

Thank you so much for your answers and advice.

Mike:  We own a Grand Bliss, but there is nothing in the contract beyond the description of the unit, the number of weeks, and classification.  Also, we don’t seem to have an addendum. Maybe we should have pressed for amenities when we purchased, but we are not good negotiators.

Phyllis: we are going to the Nuevo Vallarta Sea Garden. We have no record of promised amenities. What could we ask for at the check in? Phyllis, I always scan the postings to see if you post anything. I always learn a lot.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 25, 2009)

stopfraud said:


> Thank you so much for your answers and advice.
> 
> Mike:  We own a Grand Bliss, but there is nothing in the contract beyond the description of the unit, the number of weeks, and classification.  Also, we don’t seem to have an addendum. Maybe we should have pressed for amenities when we purchased, but we are not good negotiators.
> 
> Phyllis: we are going to the Nuevo Vallarta Sea Garden. We have no record of promised amenities. What could we ask for at the check in? Phyllis, I always scan the postings to see if you post anything. I always learn a lot.



I am curious why you are going to stay at the Sea Garden rather than the Grand Mayan. I would think with your ownership, you could stay in the Grand Mayan.

We have stayed at the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta. The Sea Garden is a way below the Grand Mayan in both quality and amenities. While at the Grand Mayan, we walked over and looked at the Sea Garden. We liked the Grand Mayan very much but would never consider staying at the Sea Garden.


----------



## mikenk (Nov 25, 2009)

I concur with John as to why you are staying at the Sea Garden if you own at the Grand Bliss; I have stayed at the Sea Garden once before buying and wouldn't again; in fact, I do not plan on staying at the Mayan Palace either; I really want a usable patio area. 

I have six or so addendums that I negotiated when i upgraded. I actually rescinded twice during the week. A couple of the additions, I received at a later visit by just complaining with the customer service folks who actually seemed to care and were quiet good to work with - as opposed to the obnoxious sales sharks. I have been successful at just walking into the contracts area and asking for some help. You obviously have some issues with your contract; at your next visit, I would have your issues itemized with a clear goal of what you want. I believe that your starting point is that you paid cash based on promises as to when the GB would be ready; it has been delayed and you feel you should get some extras until they are built. Then go from there. I would also not be confrontational or antagonistic with the contracts people - but OK to do so if faced with the sales people at any time.

mike


----------



## stopfraud (Nov 25, 2009)

*To John Cummings and Mikeng*

*John:* I appreciate your joining in my query. I can use all the advice I can get from TUG members who are more experienced in time shares than we are.

*Mike:*  You gave us some good advice! We will try to use them next week. Thanks! Also, you wrote: “not be confrontational or antagonistic with the contracts people - but OK to do so if faced with the sales people at any time.” How about when you are on the phone to make reservations? We are currently trying to make arrangements for next year, and my wife spends countless hours on the phone, often ending in shouting. It doesn’t seem to help. They just want to do what is good for them, not for us. And they promise to call back – but they never do. It is frustrating.

*Both:*  Yes, we know the quality of the Sea Garden. We spent a few weeks there in Mazatlan. (I still wonder how they can advertise it as 2 two-bedroom units, when they are really only one bedroom and one large storage room.)  That is why we upgraded to the Grand Mayan (and now to Grand Bliss). The reason we are going there again is that at our last upgrade they gave us two bonus weeks (one Sea Pack and one Sun Pack) which can be used only at the Sea Gardens. Sure, the rooms and service are far inferior to the GM, but we are using them at night only anyway – and the sea and the sun are the same, and that’s what is important to me, so why not use the bonus weeks? (I am not talking here for my wife.) The only other amenities we will miss are the Spa (which we used often) and the Lazy River (which we used a few times).  And at the SG we can use all the pools and dining facilities (I assume that, but we have never been in the Nuevo Mayan Resorts, and I understand they are much more separated there than in Acapulco.)

I would appreicate any additional advice you could give us!


----------



## mikenk (Nov 26, 2009)

stopfraud said:


> *John:* I appreciate your joining in my query. I can use all the advice I can get from TUG members who are more experienced in time shares than we are.
> 
> *Mike:*  You gave us some good advice! We will try to use them next week. Thanks! Also, you wrote: “not be confrontational or antagonistic with the contracts people - but OK to do so if faced with the sales people at any time.” How about when you are on the phone to make reservations? We are currently trying to make arrangements for next year, and my wife spends countless hours on the phone, often ending in shouting. It doesn’t seem to help. They just want to do what is good for them, not for us. And they promise to call back – but they never do. It is frustrating.
> 
> ...



I do think you will find the Sea Garden at Nuevo a lot nicer than the one at Matzatlan and i understand why you are there. In that situation, i doubt if you will be able to get your GB amenities for this trip.

it seems that you have two primary issues that you need to address there. I would do this early in the week to give time for their response. I would find the contracts people located in the general area of the big sales room. I could give you a name at RM or Cabo but don't know anyone there in service. (Phyllis, do you have a name there of someone?). Don't deal with the sales people; they really are clueless except for high pressure tactics.. 

Issue 1: You have paid extra cash for Grand Bliss which has been delayed. That is not fair; you would like your amenities while staying at the GM at GM rates.

Issue 2: whatever issue that causes your wife to have to fight on the phone needs to be addressed. That is just unacceptable. We have not had those kind of problems; they do make errors due to language I think sometimes and not understanding our contract, but we have never had problems getting them resolved. They have been prompt at calling back. 

Good Luck and have a great time.
Mike


----------



## stopfraud (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you Mike! We will try what you suggest. However, it seems that there is really no other advantage of owning a GB than being able to go there when (and if) any will be built.

Regarding Issue 2: I am happy that you never had any problems when talking to them on the phone. That is not our experience. For example current issue:  we are trying to make a reservation for next year at a GM (since no GB has been built yet). We were trying to follow the GB rules (given to us in the contract) which are slightly different from the GM requirements in some details, like when you can make a reservation. After a long discussion about what we want and where, they say: You cannot do it because GB resorts are not yet existing, you have to follow the GM contract rules. My wife: What do you mean? When we paid the big bucks to upgrade to GB, our GM contract was canceled and replaced with the GB contract. Let me talk to someone at a higher level. They: OK, he will call you back.  -  We are still waiting.

I will probably not be able to read your response to this posting because we will be on our way tomorrow (Friday) morning. I doubt that we will be able to use our laptop at the Sea Garden. Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## pittle (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been pre-occupied with out of town family here for the past week, so have missed the posts for the past couple of days.  StopFraud, if you do see this, ask to speak to one of the VLO people.  They can direct you to the folks you need to talk to.

Thanks for the compliment in your post the other day.  Since we have owned Grupo Mayan properties for over 10 years now, we have lots of experience.


----------



## stopfraud (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you Phyllis. I read your posting one minute before leaving. We will try what you suggested, provided we can figure out who the "VLO people" are.


----------



## stopfraud (Nov 27, 2009)

Phyllis, also, I have no idea what 'speak to one ov" means. Excuse my inexperience.


----------



## pittle (Nov 27, 2009)

stopfraud said:


> Phyllis, also, I have no idea what 'speak to one ov" means. Excuse my inexperience.



Sorry - that was a typo I meant one of the VLO folks.  They are people in the Customer Service area that do the closing dociuments and also try to keep you from cancelling your contracts during the recinsion period.

Just ask to speak to a VLO.  They know who you want to talk to.

Have fun.


----------



## dickie (Dec 3, 2009)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Rescind immediately! Grand Mayan also has very hefty resort transfer fee (which is usually 10% of the sale price that you paid). If you are paying $40K, the transfer fee to change the ownership will be $4K (ouch!). You will be able to sell your timeshare for about $2000 if you are lucky. Just google the word "Grand Mayan timeshare problems" or "Grand Mayan and Lies" etc and see the horror stories that will come up. The resorts are nice but do not touch the ownership there with a ten feet pole!



Did you know that if you sell your Mayan timeshare they want a lot for transfer fees. Mine would be $3600.00 big ouch!! And they won't tell you why 
just check your contract. I'm so sick of hereing contract I could hurl. They lied to us also said I'll sell your other timeshare so you can afford this one.
They didn't and now I can't afford vacations. Stuck help.


----------



## pittle (Dec 3, 2009)

dickie said:


> Did you know that if you sell your Mayan timeshare they want a lot for transfer fees. Mine would be $3600.00 big ouch!! And they won't tell you why
> just check your contract. I'm so sick of hereing contract I could hurl. They lied to us also said I'll sell your other timeshare so you can afford this one.
> They didn't and now I can't afford vacations. Stuck help.



It depends on when the original contract was written. Older contracts transfer fees are equal to 1 maintenance fee, contracts written after late 2001 have a 10% of the original purchase price for the transfer fee, and contracts written after January 2006 have 5 maintenance fees for the transfer price.


----------



## curtbrown (Dec 26, 2009)

I've read all the posts from members saying to rescind your Grand Bliss purchase and purchase resale instead.  However, I would be very surprised if you will ever see a Grand Bliss come up on the resale market for a low price like we saw other units going for a year or so ago.  

The reason I say this is that the newer Grand Bliss contracts aren't like the older SG, MP & GM contracts in that they now require the 5x MF transfer fee paid to Grupo Mayan.  The other, more significant, reason you may not see any Grand Bliss units on resale is that (at least in our contract) we are not required to pay any MF's unless we use the timeshare.  Also, once we reach the age of 75, we don't pay a MF at all - even when we use it.

So, I guess I don't see any circumstance where I would feel I needed to sell the GB ownership.  If, God forbid, I fall on hard times, why wouldn't I just hang onto it and and either rent it out or not use it at all and have it cost me nothing.  I would be really surprised to see any of these new contracts come up on eBay or anywhere else.  The only scenario I could imagine is if it was part of an estate that was being liquidated.  

If you do ever come across one, let me know.  I'll snap it up in a minute.  Until then, the only way you'll ever get a GB or Grand Luxxe is to buy it from Grupo Mayan.


----------



## mikenk (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree with your logic. Grupo Mayan, with their high transfer fee and no MF unless you use, has logically eliminated resale of the newer contracts. I do believe that there will be some show up for resale when the 5 year renovations are due.

However, with that said, there was a Grand Luxxe unit sold on ebay a couple of months back. I never could figure out what the seller was thinking as there was no way they were approaching the 5 year anniversary.

You still don't want to buy into the Grand Bliss or Luxxe with your initial purchase with Grupo Mayan. You would want to buy a Grand Mayan on a resale and then upgrade as you will get the full equity of the original purchase. Actually, I am looking for one now to do that. For an avid golfer, the Grand Bliss contract is pretty good.

Mike


----------



## toby9116 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pittle*

Thank you for the info from your last trip to Grand Mayan Cabo. We are to arrive there Jan 10  . Info will be helpful.


----------



## capjak (Dec 29, 2009)

Just returned from Grand Mayan Nuevo vallarta.  It was very nice resort and the weather was great. Lots of construction going on.

We took the tour recieved 1000 pesos, 10% off bill, $50 golf including clubs (did not use this),

The units looked very nice Grand Bliss, Grand Luxe and the best was Grand Luxe residence club.

Price was almost impossible to figure out.  They offered to take 2 of my timeshares for $26,000 equity and than I would owe them 32,000 for Grand Bliss 2 bedroom, 1 weeks plus 1 week for first 5 years and guarnteed $1800 net for any unit I did not use and returned to them. No MF if do not use the unit, and 2x MF every five years puls 5x MF every 25 years to renew. Plus they have HSA for vacations at reduced cost (claim worth 30,000) but later offered it for $4000 after saying no to purchasing Grand Bliss.

Lots of other confusing information made it impossible almost to figure out what the price was but did not want to spend more time to figure it out as I was not going to buy.

Really enjoyed the property and the Grand Bliss would be a good purchase if can get resale.


----------



## pittle (Dec 29, 2009)

Capjak - thanks for the information.  As a Mayan Palace and Grand Mayan owner, I actually understand all that confusing  stuff.    That was not a great deal, so it is good that you passed.


----------



## Conan (Dec 30, 2009)

Phyllis

Would it be possible for you to post what's likely to be the best deal?
I don't think I would buy at any price but in case I take the tour it would be helpful to know what's at the end of the myriad of deals they throw around.

Thanks


----------



## beach_bumz (Dec 30, 2009)

Question~

Do the new properties (Bliss, Grand Bliss, etc.) have their own *properties *with their own pools, beach, spas, and other amenities? I have enjoyed each Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan resort I've ever stayed in and would seriously consider buying one or two weeks resale.


----------



## pittle (Dec 30, 2009)

rklein01 - Well, a couple of years ago the _bottom line_ price (from a reliable sourse who worked at Groupo Mayan - not my salesperson) for a 2-bedroom Grand Mayan with no trade-in or upgrade fee was $31,200.  Even with COLA of 3% for 3 years, $34,100 would be the current price for a GM.  I think the Bliss is a GM with a few options, so the bottom line on that could be $35,000-$40,000 - depending on how much free golf they throw in.  But, capjak said they were taking two timeshares in on trade, so that means they were really giving him $3000-$6000 for them.  I know that resales are not much but, they were going to give us a bunch of $$$ for our Sheraton Buganvilias for trade in last year (much more than we paid for it) to entice us.  That is why I think that the $32,000 may still be close to the bottom line in this economy - they need money to build those new units and the "extras" do not cost them anything now.  The sales force often gives you your trade-in back (especially at year end) so they do not have to do anything with it.


----------



## pittle (Dec 30, 2009)

beach_bumz said:


> Question~
> 
> Do the new properties (Bliss, Grand Bliss, etc.) have their own *properties *with their own pools, beach, spas, and other amenities? I have enjoyed each Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan resort I've ever stayed in and would seriously consider buying one or two weeks resale.



No - they are being built on the current Mayan Palace and Grand Mayan properties and share the same pools. spa and golf course.  You are just charged differently for the spa and golf.  The Riviera Maya and Nuevo Vallarta Grand Mayans do have special pools that regular Mayan Palace owners cannot use.  But, the GM owners can use any of the pools at the resort.

The Bliss, Grand Bliss and Luxxe have not opened yet.

Watch eBay - there have been some good deals on Grand Mayan recently.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 30, 2009)

pittle said:


> The sales force often gives you your trade-in back (especially at year end) so they do not have to do anything with it.



Phyllis, does this mean that those who trade in other units get them back whether they want them or not, including the typical owner responsibilities such as m/f?


----------



## pittle (Dec 30, 2009)

muranojo said:


> Phyllis, does this mean that those who trade in other units get them back whether they want them or not, including the typical owner responsibilities such as m/f?



Last year when we went to a sales presentation for a Bliss unit (they did not know we owned at the Mayan), they were going to take our Sheraton Buganvilias weeks in on trade but the 2nd or 3rd guy doing the arm twisting said since it was year end, they had a bunch of inventory and would just give them back to us so that they did not have 3 other weeks to re-sell.  Yes - that meant we would still have to pay the m/f at the Buganvilias.  I have heard of several people who got their trade in back too, but others have said that the Grupo Mayan did take their non-MP property in on trade and liquidated it.  (FYI - We did not buy the Bliss unit.)

Last year at another resort, we were given a large credit for our Sheraton weeks and they were going to have some company sell them.  We filled out all the paperwork and sent it in, but then were told that since there was only 7 years left on our contract, the re-seller did not want it.  The resort said for us just to keep them and we did not have to pay any more $.  So......we still have those Sheraton weeks and the m/f will be coming due in Feb.

If they give them back to you then you have all the responsibilities of ownership.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe I should have used a different smiley face. I'm sure some may think it's a great trade-off to get rid of some of their t/s.  So they get this reduced price and think they are getting rid of a t/s, but in turn they get the same reduced price and still have the old t/s and m/f.  Curious if they force you to take the old t/s back when it was part of the deal for them to take it.

Just noodling, ya know.  Thx for the reply.


----------



## pittle (Dec 31, 2009)

muranojo said:


> Maybe I should have used a different smiley face. I'm sure some may think it's a great trade-off to get rid of some of their t/s.  So they get this reduced price and think they are getting rid of a t/s, but in turn they get the same reduced price and still have the old t/s and m/f.  Curious if they force you to take the old t/s back when it was part of the deal for them to take it.
> 
> Just noodling, ya know.  Thx for the reply.



Some places do actually take your trade-in and give it to a re-seller.  I think they do that so that you don't have m/f on more than one place. (After all, they want as much of your money as they can get and maybe they can sell you 2 instead of one if you don't have your original ones to pay m/f on.)   Let's face it, they are not going to get any money for your trade in - just look at eBay sales.  The one that we were trading in was going to an eBay reseller that I have purchased re-sale MP weeks from.

The Grand Mayan has taken trade-ins from other resorts for some people that I know, but they just told us that they would give us "credit" and we could keep the weeks we had at the Sheraton.  That is why I think you can get the same price without a trade-in if you are willing to negotiate.  I think it was a way to let us think we were getting a great deal.  We still passed - we already have a bunch of weeks (thanks to eBay).


----------

